#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  What are the causes of cyber crime?

## Moana

*Hello Everyone!*


We're living in the modern era based on the newest technology. Our daily on it, live with it. So, nowadays the internet is a common name known to everyone,
The internet contains everything we need. So, people are using and depending on it more and more. As internet usage is increasing day by day, it makes the world small. The rapid increasing growth and development have provided vast areas of new opportunity and efficient sources for all the organizations!


*CAN YOU GUYS NAME US THE CAUSES OF CYBER CRIME?* :Smile:

----------


## Wondergirl

> *Hello Everyone!*
> 
> 
> We're living in the modern era based on the newest technology. Our daily on it, live with it. So, nowadays the internet is a common name known to everyone,
> The internet contains everything we need. So, people are using and depending on it more and more. As internet usage is increasing day by day, it makes the world small. The rapid increasing growth and development have provided vast areas of new opportunity and efficient sources for all the organizations!
> 
> 
> *CAN YOU GUYS NAME US THE CAUSES OF CYBER CRIME?*



Hi shivani ,

Here are some best causes of the cyber crimes .

*Easy to access .
Capacity to store comparatively small space 
Complex 
Negligence 
Loss of evidence 
*

----------


## Moana

> Hi shivani ,
> 
> Here are some best causes of the cyber crimes .
> 
> *Easy to access .
> Capacity to store comparatively small space 
> Complex 
> Negligence 
> Loss of evidence 
> *


Yep thanks for sharing though, these are some of the cays=usese as well.

*Easy to access* – The problem behind safeguarding a computer system from unauthorized access is that there are many possibilities of breach due to the complex technology. Hackers can steal access codes, retina images, advanced voice recorders etc. that can fool biometric systems easily and bypass firewalls can be utilized to get past many security systems.

*Capacity to store data in comparatively small space* – The computer has the unique characteristic of storing data in a very small space. This makes it a lot easier for the people to steal data from any other storage and use it for own profit.

*Complex* – The computers run on operating systems and these operating systems are programmed of millions of codes. The human mind is imperfect, so they can do mistakes at any stage. The cyber criminals take advantage of these gaps.

----------

